# Recurrent failed IVF cycles after one success



## goodluckplease (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone is having the same problems as we are?  DH had vasectomy in previous marriage.  Failed reversal.  Went to ICSI and were ridiculously lucky first time and have our darling daughter who is now 2 1/2.

Since then we have had 7 failed cycles, some fresh, some frozen, some single, some double over past 18/12, including one very early miscarriage.  they have tested natural killer cells, say a bit high, I have been taking steroids, clexane and aspirin for last few cycles.  We are always lucky with eggs, fertilisation rates, embryo quality etc.  I am 33.

Just found out today failed cycle from 2 day 5 good quality blastocysts.  Is it psychological?  Is my body rejecting the embryos?  I am otherwise healthy and happy, except obvious increasing desperate feeling that we might never be able to have another child.  And all my friends are busy producing number two which makes it much harder.  We have only told a couple of friends that we're having fertility treatment.

I know we are so lucky that it worked the first time, and our daughter is an increasing miracle to us, but how long should we keep trying?  And I wondered did anyone else have beginners luck and then a long difficult time trying for number two?  Any tips?  Am considering trying Chinese medicine in addition to next cycle (3 embryos frozen at present).

Thanks.


----------

